# Gym bags



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Any recommendafions? I need a big decent bag as i take alot of stuff for training haha


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

christomo said:


> Any recommendafions? I need a big decent bag as i take alot of stuff for training haha


There is nothing else but the new Jaco bag!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

does look good that jaco bag. I use a huge adidas Judo bag, which is spot on. I think they do them without the judo logos and you can get them in boxing too.

it's like this;

Adidas Boxing, Karate, Judo, Budo Holdall Bag Large - Martial Art Bags - Equipment - Martial Arts Equipment, Supplies at the Uk's Top Martial Arts Store, Shop - Martial-art Weapons, MMA, Kickboxing, Body Combat, Punch bags, Nunchaku, Boxing gloves, B

holds more than enough - two judo gi's, mits, gloves spare clothes, shinnies blah blah


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We have a few MMA kit Bags 

The Jaco convertble kit bag is great, i didnt like it at first but im thinking of moving out and setting up home in it, is huuuuge!


----------



## machida (Dec 3, 2010)

blitz sport have massive bags i got one and the cheap

bytomic do throwdown and sprawl bags


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Have to say like the Fairtex bags , however im too cheap to buy one so ive got a discount umbro bag which is packed and not doing its job right now.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Have to say like the Fairtex bags , however im too cheap to buy one so ive got a discount umbro bag which is packed and not doing its job right now.


I have the Fairtex hold all and its flippin' massive. Didnt realise its size. Too big for me.

I like the look of the King holdall which can be used as a hold all or a ruck sack but its near 50 quid inc del.

Like the OP, Im looking for a gym bag myself but a back pack thats big enough to hold gym clothes kit (shorts, rash guard, t shirt, towel), lunch, a shaker and a pair of 16 oz gloves.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Personally I wouldnt go spending loads of cash on a gym bag when there are much better things to spend cash on.

Do you really need a bag that says 'boxing' or 'judo' or 'wrestling' etc? Is that to tell everyone what you do or to remind you what the bag is for in your more punch drunk moments?

Get yourself down to your local discount sports store and get a nice big, normal sports bag for next to nothing and spend the money you saved on hookers or something.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Agentman said:


> Get yourself down to your local discount sports store and get a nice big, normal sports bag for next to nothing and spend the money you saved on hookers or something.


That is sound advice! much better than Martin Lewis' money saving expert stuff


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Agentman said:


> Personally I wouldnt go spending loads of cash on a gym bag when there are much better things to spend cash on.
> 
> *Do you really need a bag that says 'boxing' or 'judo' or 'wrestling' etc? Is that to tell everyone what you do or to remind you what the bag is for in your more punch drunk moments?*
> 
> Get yourself down to your local discount sports store and get a nice big, normal sports bag for next to nothing and spend the money you saved on hookers or something.


i didnt say anything about it saying anythin on it, i just asked for recommendations of good gym bags thats big enough to hold everythin


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

the Jaco one has a compartment that keeps things (i.e chicken) cold...surely nothing can beat that - not even hookers :laugh:


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Nah, I was commenting regarding others suggestions about branded martial arts bags.

Personally the bag I use is the least important thing other than the fact it needs to be big enough. I just opted for a big head bag from Sportsdirect for about a tenner or something which has space to spare.

Thats my recommendation - that and spending the spare cash on hookers!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Think it was merely a feeble dig at my suggestion of an adidas bag that may or may not have a logo on it!

By the way, I did also say that you can get them without the 'judo' and 'boxing' logos as you may not want them on. Truth be told - I don't really like the fact that it screams Judo either but beggars can't be choosers when kit is provided at no cost. It was merely an extra description that may have helped him identify the bag I meant as most 'off the shelf' adidas bags would be far too small to hold everything you need.

Popcorn moment?

Got to say though, the more I look at the Jaco bag the better it gets although I think I would only use it in it's large size?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Fairtex bag...think it cost me around Â£50. Quality bag with loads and loads of room..However i agree with mostly everyone; Go to Sports Direct..get a decent sized gym bag on the cheap and put the cash you save towards something else?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

2 pages and no one has managed to recommend a single bag lol apart from one thats just outright cheap.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The jaco bag has been mentioned 3 times!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Too right.

Concept is awesome, on the base, similar concept as the Top King bag, but just the Jaco becomes bigger.

Really like the way you can use it as a back pack which is a massive plus for what I need.

Only thing, is the price!

The Datsusara back pack beats it IMO. Material used is better but the quality of construction isnt great, which just negates the positive quality of material used. Its like buying a car made out of carbon fibre but if the doors or doors fall off, you cant use it.

When they fix that, doubt any other bag will come close for a while.

They have a holdall too which looks sounds, at least from reviews Ive seen on different sites (so unbiased!).


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive heard good things about the Datsuara Bags - ive not seen one in the flesh though so i cant compare it to the JACO one


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> Too right.
> 
> Concept is awesome, on the base, similar concept as the Top King bag, but just the Jaco becomes bigger.
> 
> ...


You cant afford to be without one! There immense.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

haha the price is whats gettin to me aswell! Â£90 - Â£100 for a bag is abit steep i think haha..

im thinkin either the twins or fairtex as they seem the biggest


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-k has got a twins one - they are huge too


----------

